# 2/13 Storm pics



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Before the rain got us! Last push was 1.5'' almost a month ago.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

How much snow did you get?? Nice pictures


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

hey wanna trade trucks?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Only if yours is diesel!!!



I want Nickv13412's 97 350 powerstroke, it's my dream truck.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Quality- We got a good 3-4'', 2 hours after it turned over to rain it shrunk to 2'' of heavy crap. If it stayed below freezing I would still be out right now pushin' 2'.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Idealtim;515904 said:


> Only if yours is diesel!!!
> 
> I want Nickv13412's 97 350 powerstroke, it's my dream truck.


my buddy has a 93 powerstroke we just took the work box off and put a pretty clean pickup bed on. thing has a hard life thou pulld diggin equip its life befor he got it thou its still got nuts. i have a meyers mount for it but no plow hoop and pump. so if u know anybody who wants a work box and has a plow they would trade let me know


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great looking OBS ford man and its doing what it knows best working


----------

